# Sponsorship



## brownm87 (Mar 23, 2015)

Can people give me there views on employees sponsoring ?

I'm on a 417 so will be limited to 6 months per employee (2nd WHV)

Has anyone changed from a 417 to 457 if so how long did it take for the company to offer the sponsorship ? And how long did it take to find a company who can sponsor?


----------

